# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > General Emergency Preparedness >  Chinese Genset......Dead.

## hunter63

I know that you get what you pay for....AND suffer frustration when something goes wrong.... AND ...Chinese power tools are generally a POS......
BUT

I actually have had good luck with Harbor Freight power tools and appliances....come with a manual and phone
number.
Have called and receive parts in short order on several things including hydraulic line for the little wood splitter.

That said.....
DW had purchased a 2000 w genset at Aldi's as a special for around $150 bucks....in 2005.

Has run good up till the season....
Kinda like this...https://www.alibaba.com/product-deta...697a8c3ewAbtTD


I keep it in the shed as a back up to the bigger Colman 7000 W unit...
Was small enough to load in a trailer, pulled behind the 4 wheeler,.... and run a extended electric pole chain saw for cleaning low hanging limbs on the trails.

Soooo
A few branches....so dug it out.....Generally keep it stored empty....just a small amount of old gas w/Stable.
Dumped in some fresh gas...gave a shot of starter fluid...started and ran of a few seconds....and quit.

Started looking it over found the gas line had rotted....took off...replaced...(have spare).
Retried...would run on the fluid...but was not getting gas....valve?
Tried several positions on the valve...didn't seem like it was getting a good flow. ... then outlet fitting broke off.

Needed a new valve.....so on saturday , go to town day...stopped at my Stihl dealer...
He laughed....Chinese POS....Nope...can't get parts.
Hardware store did not have a fitting so looked like a new home made tank was in order.

Now before I went thru building one though I would make sure the carb was working.

No gas in the bowl.....
Took it off, took of the bowl.....was pretty dry and was rusty(???) on the inside....Never seen that before.....

So started looking....and I can buy all the carb from China for 3.6 -5.2 USD....
If I could figure out which one in need.
https://www.alibaba.com/product-deta...2bd13975DvDl7b


I thinking "door stop"
Then again, worked good for 12 years for $150 bucks....Hummmm

I hate not being able to fix stuff....To be put on hold for now...
Te next one will be a Honda...

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

I have a 6000W Harbor Freight special.  It just got me through its second hurricane.  It quit once because it was low on oil. Added oil and cranked it up again.

The only thing the newer ones have that is better is the muffler.  Mine sounds like a cotton gin.

You might not be able to get a new carb or even a carb kit but I'll bet one of the shade tree lawn mower repair guys can get it cleaned out and going for $20.

Alan

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

Or soak it in some kind of penetrating oil that won't dissolve the seals and blow it out.  Remember to take that little rubber seal out of where the needle valve seats before you blow it out.  They are really hard to find after 120 psi hits them.

Alan

----------


## hunter63

> Or soak it in some kind of penetrating oil that won't dissolve the seals and blow it out.  Remember to take that little rubber seal out of where the needle valve seats before you blow it out.  They are really hard to find after 120 psi hits them.
> 
> Alan


LOL.....No Ship?.....
Gonna soak it some more already has it all apart cleaned with carb cleaner....but seem gas won't flow thru the float valve....bowl stays.
 dry.
Used a plastic mustard squirt bottle ....Tank still need to be repaired... with a line...so I could see if the was gas flowing......and put some pressure on it. 
I'm just pizzed off at it, right now....so thought I would stop before I shoot it full of holes......LOL

Just looked at a Honda 2000w $2K.....sooo, maybe another cheapo now.
Besides....
I'm gonna guess every genset in the country is headed for Texas right now.

----------


## kyratshooter

Every genset and every piece of plywood and OSB and you will not be able to find drywall if your life depended on it.

----------


## hunter63

Looked at gas pole chainsaws......$400 up....
Guess I gonna use the hand saw....LOL
I just do one a day and take a nap.

----------


## crashdive123

After living on generators last for over a week after Hurricane Matthew last year, I am definitely getting the Honda EU2000i.  They run about $1000.  It really is all we need.  Currently I've got two - a 6500 watt Troy Built and and 1850 watt Coleman.  The Coleman ran a couple of lights, fans and refrigerator for two houses.  The noise of a generator, while better than not having one is rather annoying.  What sold me was a camping trip where somebody was running the Honda about 40 yards from my tent.  Could barely hear it and it would run for about 10 hours on one gallon of fuel.

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

We are having a gasoline hoarding scare right now, and probably not without good reason.  It seems the National Weather service keeps revising the path of Irma to the south where it will come into the Gulf.  

Alan

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

Even places relatively unaffected by the storm are having gas scares.  It's really kind of an insanity.  People fill up, then drive around looking for gas stations with gas.  

Alan

----------


## hunter63

> After living on generators last for over a week after Hurricane Matthew last year, I am definitely getting the Honda EU2000i.  They run about $1000.  It really is all we need.  Currently I've got two - a 6500 watt Troy Built and and 1850 watt Coleman.  The Coleman ran a couple of lights, fans and refrigerator for two houses.  The noise of a generator, while better than not having one is rather annoying.  What sold me was a camping trip where somebody was running the Honda about 40 yards from my tent.  Could barely hear it and it would run for about 10 hours on one gallon of fuel.


That is the Honda I was referring to....That would be portable enough to carry around....
And yeah, they are quite......

----------


## crashdive123

I probably won't be getting one right away.  The entire state of Florida was just placed under a state of emergency.  Not sure where Irma is going, but we are in full prep mode now.

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

> I probably won't be getting one right away.  The entire state of Florida was just placed under a state of emergency.  Not sure where Irma is going, but we are in full prep mode now.


I Imagine you've done this before.  Good luck.  

Alan

----------


## crashdive123

Thanks.  Yeah, pretty much ready.  Cat 3 or under we are staying.  If it's a Cat 4 we're hitting the road as early as we can.  Have to cancel our lake cabin reservations for next week.

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

If we get another one (Cat 1+) here, #1 wife is taking the DILs and all the grand babies to our place in Kerrville.  It's way inland and pretty much out of the path altogether.  I'll stay and I guess #1 and #3 sons will make up their own minds.  My sister in Houston will leave if the damn thing makes it to the Gulf. She's had enough hurricane to last a lifetime at this point.  Now we up the ante to a full fledged cat 4 or 5 and I might be persuaded to slip the Tundra in to 4 wheel drive and hit the bar ditch on the interstate.  We won't have water problems here but 130+ winds are not something to play around with.  If it keeps drifting south it may just scrub Cuba real good and give y'all some rain.  It seems to be moving much faster than pokey old Harvey and will zip on through.  

That's when we will have a problem.  When they get into the Gulf everybody's ears perk up.

Alan

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

And, if that wasn't enough, there seems to be an area that is starting to rotate behind Irma………  Probably just some friendly old clouds.


Alan

----------


## hunter63

Y'all keep your heads down......
Was londa cloudy and hazy today....smoke from the Canadian wildfires...according to the news.

Any, sawed  several branches down with the hand pole saw to day.....Now I remember why "*I Hate That Saw*"......Right up there with post hole diggers.
Whole body exercise.

----------


## kyratshooter

Just a thought Hunter, but is that 2000w set a vertical shaft motor?

I have one that uses a standard lawn mower type engine and has bitten the dust too.  I just snagged a 5hp B&S engine still on a mower off craigslist for $40.

I am going to marry up the new engine as well as add a larger fuel tank to the set.

I have another generator so I am not in a big hurry.  I will do it one of those "good days" when the back feels good.

----------


## hunter63

Thought of that.....May mess with it when I done being pizzed off....LOL

This is horizontal shaft....no idea what size ....but I have a older Clinton 5 HP from a shredder, and a 8 HP Briggs for a snow blower in the garage. ........so I see and old fashioned bubba fix project coming up.
I still have the 2-7500w Colman gensets....one here at "The Place" the other at the city house.......

With the rest of the country needing them more than I...I gonna guess there won't be any sales for a while.

Interesting....side light....
Stopped at the saloon Tuesday evening, ran into one of the farmers that crops the land (big family).....and he asked how everything was going.
He also does construction, lawns, landscaping.....

Told him about my genny problems...and that I wanted it to run my pole saw....to trim a couple of big limbs over the sheds.......
He said he saw the limbs when he was planting in front of the sheds...and said he would be over to give me a hand.

He and his brother showed up this morning with a LULL high lift fork truck and chainsaws....gotta love farmers with  equipment parked all around. 

2 hours two TREEs got cut and hauled off....no more limbs over the shed.....gotta love a bucket lift.
Gonna owe them a beer.....but then again they do use my land......so is a perk.
Now I don't need the genny....

I have been hanging around out here for 25 years...got to know a lot of people...and have done a lot of business at the saloon over the years....everyone knows or is related to someone....that can help you out.

----------


## crashdive123

Since it looks like a certainty that most of the city will lose power, I ordered the Honda last week.  It should be here in time to give me a nice break from the noise of the other two generators.

----------


## crashdive123

With Hurricane Jose following Irma (no idea for sure where its going yet) I should have no trouble selling one of the gen sets.

----------


## hunter63

Probably get a good price for one.

All that is really looking really gnarly.......

----------


## shiftyer1

Ryobi makes a generator that is ALMOST as quiet as those little Hondas,  and if I remember right they are set up to be daisy chained together if need be.  I think they're about half the price of the honda

----------


## hunter63

> Ryobi makes a generator that is ALMOST as quiet as those little Hondas,  and if I remember right they are set up to be daisy chained together if need be.  I think they're about half the price of the honda


Cool....Thanks.

----------


## Batch

> Ryobi makes a generator that is ALMOST as quiet as those little Hondas,  and if I remember right they are set up to be daisy chained together if need be.  I think they're about half the price of the honda


My brother bought a Ryobi. It isn't quite as easy to start as the Honda. Sometimes takes more than 3 pulls. It is quite and Sean said yesterday that he is going to buy a second one. 

When you get back to camp with temps in the mid 90's and humidity to match. A fan makes all the difference in the world. Used to just sit in the truck. We use to Lasko squirrel cage fans. http://http://www.laskoproducts.com/...-model-u15701/

----------


## hunter63

Update.......
Stopped by Harbor Freight to day a purchased a "Predator 4000..."
https://www.harborfreight.com/4000-m...arb-69675.html

Was an instore special....$299 bucks......(listed at $329).
One reason I went with it  is that it does look almost identical to the dead unit with bad carb and gas valve.....

Looking at the new unit manual....list them on the parts list....with a 800 number.

So, satisfies my need for now...with possibility of getting the old unit back up.....(runs great on starter fluid...just no gas getting thru) 

Another option is a horizontal shaft motor that looks like it may fit...... for $90 bucks.... 

They had a lot....was surprised......

----------


## Fixit

Why buy a carb ? Just adapt the old unit to propane.

----------


## hunter63

> Why buy a carb ? Just adapt the old unit to propane.



Always an option....actually looked a dual fuel unit....but was bigger....I don't need bigger I just need to run a pole saw and have a back up to the 7000w units...
Is there a kit available?

They had a 900 watt unit on sale was well, but was  a 2 cycle....and running watts is only 700w....my Remington pole saw runs almost that @ 8 amps....is a little over 800 watts...so figured not heavy enough.

Was on sale w/coupon for $90 bucks...
https://www.harborfreight.com/900-ma...arb-63025.html

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

I bought one of those little ones, a "tailgater" for $80 or $90 at HF in July.  I was going to use it for camping but loaned it to my neighbor after the storm.  It kept his freezer running for the days we were out of power.  #3 son used my other small generator for the same purpose.  My neighbor returned the one I loaned him but #3 son has yet to bring that one back.  Funny how that works, huh? I lose more stuff like that.  3 sons.  There for a while I just bought 4 of everything I wanted

My bigger one is a 6 or 7000W (I can't remember and don't really care) and it works better right now than it did when it was new.

Some years ago I bought a 2000W power inverter and put it in my truck.  It worked great for camping, ran a little electric chainsaw on a 50 ft cord, a coffee pot, and on Friday nights the coach that videoed the football games would put together the films for the next day while we wet driving back from the game.  I took it out of my old truck but haven't put it in the new one yet.

Alan

----------


## hunter63

> I bought one of those little ones, a "tailgater" for $80 or $90 at HF in July.  I was going to use it for camping but loaned it to my neighbor after the storm.  It kept his freezer running for the days we were out of power.  #3 son used my other small generator for the same purpose.  My neighbor returned the one I loaned him but #3 son has yet to bring that one back.  Funny how that works, huh? I lose more stuff like that.  3 sons.  There for a while I just bought 4 of everything I wanted
> 
> My bigger one is a 6 or 7000W (I can't remember and don't really care) and it works better right now than it did when it was new.
> 
> Some years ago I bought a 2000W power inverter and put it in my truck.  It worked great for camping, ran a little electric chainsaw on a 50 ft cord, a coffee pot, and on Friday nights the coach that videoed the football games would put together the films for the next day while we wet driving back from the game.  I took it out of my old truck but haven't put it in the new one yet.
> 
> Alan


Think a "Tailgater " will run a 8 amp pole saw?

----------


## Rick

That would be 960 watts. What is the invertor rated for?    120X8=960   VXA=W

----------


## kyratshooter

My little HF generator of that same design is rated at 1050w, but it is a little older.

It has the advantage of running for way longer on a tank of fuel than my 2500w unit, which drinks gas at an alarming rate and has a small tank on top of that.

I built a house using the 2500w unit as power source so I know that will power any small tools available.

----------


## hunter63

> That would be 960 watts. What is the invertor rated for?    120X8=960   VXA=W


I was using .8 as a power factor...

Current amps......8
voltage A/c.........120
Power factor........   .8      Induction motor full load	0.85

watts...............= 768w  ....................................... =816w                                                
http://www.rapidtables.com/calc/elec...Calculator.htm

Taking into consideration that most any listed "rating" is 30% (or more) Less than actual. 

Figured I'd may be OK, but close.
If use is intermittent(saw)..... startup induction motor amperage, can be 5 times the listed running amps.......and I was not going to run continuously....starting and stopping.....figured it may bog down on starting. 

Still considering one for a backup up the back up  ...lol.
Then again on the other hand may be another machine with gas that needs to be fought with.......LOL

Funny part is....Original Job.....trim branches over sheds and trails, at "The Place"......with electric pole saw...using my genset in trailer,  has been resolved by stopping into the saloon...buying a few beers with friends......who stopped by with a High lift LULL fork truck... and a couple of saws....
Took less than  2 hours to take down 3 trees didn't fool with trimming, just took down the trees that had the offending branches over the sheds and trails.
No need to worry about those trees........

Morel to the story.....if you need something done,..... head down to the saloon, talk it up and by some beers....stuff gets done.
If some one there can't do the job...they know or are related to someone that can....
Might take a couple of trips ....but hey....

----------


## hunter63

Up date to the update....
Picked up a tailgater ......from Farm and Fleet..... 1000w 2 cycle getset for $80 bucks.....
PowerPro 900w 1000w.

Tried it out and does bog at start of the chain saw a bit....but gets back up to speed pretty quick....

Specifications

Starting Watts:1000W
Fuel Capacity:1 Gallon
Noise Level:60 dB
Type: Gas
Running Watts: 900W
A/C Voltage: 7.5A
Engine Displacement: 63cc
Weight: 40 lb

https://www.farmandfleet.com/product...EaAhH8EALw_wcB

Ran it about an hour to check it out.....
I'm thinking will be fine for my portable pole saw....

THen DW show me tha Menards sunday flyer.....
Greenworks 40v battery pole saw....LOL

Amazon actually has it cheaper....

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CTGSSKM...a-343952020004

Why didn't I know this 3 week ago....
Then again would be another weird battery 40 v....that spares probably $100 bucks.

Think I'll pass....

----------


## kyratshooter

I got to thinking about the needed wattage for my place now that I have changed totally to LED bulbs.  I can run every light in the house now on the power it once took to keep one porch light burning.  

2500w will power all my lights and the fridge.  In an emergency I would have the fridge off line and the food in a cooler anyway. 

If it were summer a couple of fans and the electric lights for a while at night might be a comfort but if it were winter and the outage due to one of our blizzards I would have the Coleman lanterns cranked up just for the heat output.

How long will that little 2-cycle gen-set run on a tank of fuel Hunter?  

I have one but have never run it dry and have never timed the fuel consumption.  I do know it goes a long time on a fill up.

----------


## Rick

The down side to all of this is trying to run AC on a genset during a heat wave. A compressor is not happy running on a generator. They rattle and bang something horrible on one. Even a small AC unit is not happy on a genset.

----------


## hunter63

Kyrat...
Spec's say 5 hours on one gal......
For my use should be fine.

----------


## Batch

Back to the Ryobi generator. My friend picked up a new one and it has a bluetooth app that lets you monitor the gas, set the idle and stop the generator from your phone. It also has a digital gauge showing fuel and current fuel consumption with estimated run time left based on teh fuel and consumption.

----------


## hunter63

> Back to the Ryobi generator. My friend picked up a new one and it has a bluetooth app that lets you monitor the gas, set the idle and stop the generator from your phone. It also has a digital gauge showing fuel and current fuel consumption with estimated run time left based on teh fuel and consumption.


That's cool....except my VCR is flashing 12:00, 12:00, 12:00.....
That would be lost on me....with my Flip phone.

----------


## Fixit

The people with the adapter to propane .

https://centuryfuelproducts.com/gene...onversion-kits

They will need the engine CCS and air filter mounting version.

----------


## hunter63

> The people with the adapter to propane .
> 
> https://centuryfuelproducts.com/gene...onversion-kits
> 
> They will need the engine CCS and air filter mounting version.


I wonder if it need an operating carburetor to work...?

Seems my problem is varnish in the float valve, or interior lines....I have never seen the inside of a bowl "'rust"....and of course being a Chinese unit...parts are impossible to find.

That 2000w unit has been replaced......so I do have a operating 3000w (it's bigger) that looks almost identical  to the unit that down....going to see if can use the new parts book to get the 2000w back running.

They just happen to be 200 miles apart at the moment.......
I's a round-tuit project..

----------


## Fixit

The propane adapter doesn't need a working carb . There are 2 styles . It either goes between the carb and the breather housing or it has a " needle " that mounts behind the air filter in the breather.

----------


## hunter63

> The propane adapter doesn't need a working carb . There are 2 styles . It either goes between the carb and the breather housing or it has a " needle " that mounts behind the air filter in the breather.


Gottcha Thanks.

----------


## JohnLeePettimore

> The people with the adapter to propane .
> 
> https://centuryfuelproducts.com/gene...onversion-kits
> 
> They will need the engine CCS and air filter mounting version.


Here's another one:  http://www.uscarburetion.com/a-c_kit_list.htm

They have dedicated fuel (propane only or natural gas only) kits and multi-fuel (propane, natural gas, and gasoline) kits.  

Just FYI, if someone out there has one o' them US General (McCulloch) Thunderbolt generators that they used to sell at Horrible Fright, they have kits for it.

----------


## hunter63

> Here's another one:  http://www.uscarburetion.com/a-c_kit_list.htm
> 
> They have dedicated fuel (propane only or natural gas only) kits and multi-fuel (propane, natural gas, and gasoline) kits.  
> 
> Just FYI, if someone out there has one o' them US General (McCulloch) Thunderbolt generators that they used to sell at Horrible Fright, they have kits for it.


That make a lot of sense...Thanks for the site.

A propane only kit, would solve 2 problems....
Bad Carburetor.....Chinese no parts
Bad fuel valve ......Chinese can't find the proper thread fitting.

Now add on the advantage for a seldom used unit.... propane storage has no where near the problems of gas.

As the unit is in a shed 200 miles away....I going to have to get numbers off of it, I'm guessing.

To bad they are not real good at listing prices?????

----------


## JohnLeePettimore

> To bad they are not real good at listing prices?????


The prices are listed at the top of the table. $157 for dedicated propane, and $187 for tri-fuel.

----------


## hunter63

> The prices are listed at the top of the table. $157 for dedicated propane, and $187 for tri-fuel.


Yeah, Thanks found it....
web site is from 2010...so PM them to see if they were open after calling the 800 number....
Got an auto reply....we will see.

----------


## hunter63

Got an answer back...working with Lora on this....
New web site : 
https://www.motorsnorkel.com/

----------


## Rick

Here's another option for three fuels. 

https://www.motorsnorkel.com/

----------


## Fixit

From the folks at Century the kit for my general 4000xl was $125 .

----------


## hunter63

> From the folks at Century the kit for my general 4000xl was $125 .


Thanks I'll check it out.

----------


## hunter63

After send in my info on the genset....received this information back........
Reading thru...one of the best selling units is for the HF Predator genset.
Looks to be about $100 bucks...doesn't include hoses and other stuff.
Quote>
 Please see our other listings for the 12' Propane Cylinder Hose Connection Kit to run your generator off of 20# cylinders or up to 100# cylinders.
< quote

https://www.motorsnorkel.com/dedicat...elow-2582.html

I kinda wish this unit was here....instead of 200 mile away.

To be continued......

----------


## kyratshooter

Just go ahead and order it Hunter.

You know you are going to anyway.

It will give you a project for the next time you are up at "the place".  

It probably uses the standard hose for all propane camping gear that you can get at Wallmart.  I have that long hose for my "Mr Heater" I use for camping.

Depending on the fuel sipping ability of that gen-set you might get a couple of days run time on a 20# tank.

----------


## hunter63

Sounds like this is pretty universal.....
But you know when ever you call for Tech support, they like to have you look at the unit in front of you and numbers and such...for no other reason so I don't sound stupid(er)

So I'll wait till I can get back over there.

----------


## kyratshooter

If this works out for you I have one I need to convert also.

A little 2500w unit that paid for itself 15 years ago and also has a bad carb.

I got it out the other day to test it after all this talk and gas was running out the carb and dripping to the ground at an alarming rate.

Was not coming from a line but directly out of the carb.

I need to do something with it anyway since the gas tank is restrictively small.  It holds about a quart and runs dry in 45 minutes.  That is about normal run time/fuel use (1 liter per hour), but most have a larger tank.

----------


## hunter63

It was kinda interesting in the wright up...they state that many convert  to propane and never go back......because of fuel storage and other fuel problems.........

----------


## shiftyer1

I'm very interested if y'all convert to propane and your opinions after you do.  Propane keeps a lot better than gas.  I had to use my emergency generator when the hurricanes came thru texas.  It had been stored as shipped dry in a semi protected shed maybe 5 years.  Aside from a rotted gas line it fired first pull........now deciding how to store it since it's no longer a virgin.

I've heard a lot of guys that had good opinions of those small harbor freight rigs although I've not used one.

----------

